# Lotronex GENERIC!



## klcm0102 (Aug 4, 2015)

I went to refill my lotronex rx today and it was denied by my insurance company because a generic is available! I questioned the pharmacist and he double checked, and there is now a generic! Made by Roxane. I told him to order it, it should be at CVS tomorrow for pickup, costing $12.99!!! WHOA, after all these years!!!

I went home and did some digging, looks like Roxane contested the patent and won! It kind of sounds like Prometheus gave up their big lawsuit pretty easily, makes me wonder what they were hiding-- as if they didn't want much "deep digging." I'm so happy the price gouging pigs can't keep a good, useful drug from people who need it anymore due to cost!

Here's some of what I read.

https://www.roxane.com/news/press_releases/february_28_20142.html

http://www.fdalawblog.net/fda_law_blog_hyman_phelps/2015/06/in-case-you-missed-it-we-did-prometheus-takes-action-against-fda-over-generic-lotronex-approval-and-.html

http://www.law360.com/articles/541268/judge-invalidates-prometheus-patent-for-irritable-bowel-drug


----------



## 2korkids (Jan 8, 2009)

I just received my prescription from the pharmacy and its the generic version. So happy since its so much cheaper. Have you found that it works the same as the actual Lotronex?


----------

